# w32.jeefo Antivirus removal program / tool



## sravan_mdo (Aug 29, 2006)

My computer is severely affected with W32.JEEFO virus. Anyone, please help me by suggesting an Antivirus to remove that or Antivirus tool to remove that virus. Please suggest me quickly. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anand_RF (Aug 29, 2006)

The microsoft malicious program removal tool works. *www.microsoft.com/security/malwareremove/default.mspx 
Don't you have any anti-virus installed? Get avast or avg for free.


			
				Microsoft said:
			
		

> How to Prevent Infection
> Take the following steps to help prevent infection on your system:
> Enable a firewall on your computer.
> Get the latest computer updates.
> Use up-to-date antivirus software.


----------



## anandk (Aug 29, 2006)

W32/Jeefo-A disinfection instructions :
Resolve is the name for a set of small, downloadable Sophos utilities designed to remove and undo the changes made by certain viruses, Trojans and worms...
click *www.sophos.com/support/disinfection/jeefoa.html


----------

